# SQLite



## sailor (31 Dezember 2010)

Servus,
arbeite mich grade in SQLite ein. ist das Ding eigentlich kostenlos?

Sailor


----------



## vierlagig (31 Dezember 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Servus,
> arbeite mich grade in SQLite ein. ist das Ding eigentlich kostenlos?
> 
> Sailor





> Anyone is free to copy, modify, publish, use, compile, sell, or distribute the original SQLite code, either in source code form or as a compiled binary, for any purpose, commercial or non-commercial, and by any means.



http://www.sqlite.org/copyright.html


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> "...das kann man doch alles nachlesen! *Lesen* muß man können, das ist das Hauptproblem ..."




Wie wahr wie wahr 


bike


----------



## sailor (31 Dezember 2010)

Sorry, hab vor lauter Bäumen den Wald ääähh vor lauter Wald den Baum ääähhh.... Ausserdem isss gleich Neujahr. 
Danke für den Wink mit den Zaunpfahl.
Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr.
:sm19::sm19::sm19:

Sailor


----------

